# What is it?



## crackerjackjack (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I am sure that you are all so sick of my questions. Well, my Chocolate is still bagging up. Everyday, her bag changes. My friend asked me if she is waxing. I grabbed ahold of her nipple to turn it so that I could look, and a clear fluid came out of it. Does this mean anything. July 4, it will be 13 months. I would think that we would be having a baby soon.


----------



## MiniDonkaDonk (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm no help because I have no experience in that department...but wanted to let you know I'm anxiously waiting to see that new baby of yours...and I think that a July 4th baby would be extra special...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 20, 2009)

That clear"ish" fluid is the colostrum, and it is perfectly normal. If your jenny had no milk you would have to have your vet out to give her a shot to make her drop the milk. Your baby needs it in the first few hours of life. It sure does sound like you will be having this baby real soon. Come on Chocolate...we're waiting for those BABY PICTURES












BTY~~ we're not sick of your questions..its the only way to learn by asking.



I had a foal born on July 4th.. I named her MeadowRidges Spirit of America. (Spirit)

Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answers. The daddy of this little one was born on the 4th of July. His name is Crackerjack. Maybe his offspring will be born the same time. We are nervously waiting the birth of our baby donkey and our first grandchild. Waiting to see who comes first. Will post pictures of both.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 27, 2009)

Any news ~ on either baby?? Almost 13 months!! Wow, we donkey moms have to be incredibly patient, don't we? It would be so hard for me



Best wishes... and be sure to post pics! I can't wait to see Chocolate and Crackers' baby



(and your precious grandbaby too, of course!)


----------

